# Deep Music



## gogrow (Jan 29, 2010)

any suggestions??? I'm in a music mood, and am having a hard time finding things to listen to..... i'm looking for songs that actually say something......

give a suggestion, and i'll give it a listen..... right now, its slipknot, "snuff".... changing to some norman greenbaum "spirit in the sky".....

whats your choice/suggestions???


----------



## ...... (Jan 29, 2010)

If you listen to rap you cant go wrong with Nas,illimatic is one of the best cd's ever


----------



## MetroidThatSmokesTheGanja (Jan 29, 2010)

Question, from SOAD.


----------



## gogrow (Jan 29, 2010)

...... said:


> If you listen to rap you cant go wrong with Nas,illimatic is one of the best cd's ever


not specific enough bro....



MetroidThatSmokesTheGanja said:


> Question, from SOAD.



a little hard to follow on the pot and klonopins.... but i did listen


----------



## ...... (Jan 29, 2010)

[youtube]UKjj4hk0pV4[/youtube]
Pretty much every song on this cd is good


----------



## gogrow (Jan 29, 2010)

sorry bro, right now, bullet holes and gangster arent what i'm looking for..... 

just dug on some johnny cash "hurt" and staind "fill me up"..... moving on... still looking for suggestions


----------



## glassblower3000 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ray lamontagne....is a deep motherfucker..listen to the song "burn".............let me know what you think?


----------



## gogrow (Jan 29, 2010)

glassblower3000 said:


> Ray lamontagne....is a deep motherfucker..listen to the song "burn".............let me know what you think?



not what i'm used to... never heard it before now, but i would call that deep..... there is alot of emotion behind that man's words..... definately gonna have to give that another listen..... thanks bro


----------



## glassblower3000 (Jan 29, 2010)

no problem!!!


----------



## tokentomhancock (Jan 29, 2010)

i love listening to gimme shelter by the rolling stones but the depends on you mood like if you can answer that i got some suggestion if you tell me what you feeling cause so far you said you are listening to slipknot and there one of my favorite bands


----------



## gogrow (Jan 29, 2010)

tokentomhancock said:


> i love listening to gimme shelter by the rolling stones but the depends on you mood like if you can answer that i got some suggestion if you tell me what you feeling cause so far you said you are listening to slipknot and there one of my favorite bands



what i'm feeling???? depression, frustration.... general lows


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh, easy, listen to the entire album of Beck's Sea Change. Listen to them in order....


----------



## tokentomhancock (Jan 29, 2010)

man i know youe feeling like down in the shitter feeling like nothing gunna help i like bobby mcferrin dont worry be happy and as gay as that sounds it help or bad boys by inner circle tends to put a smile on my face cause of how cheesy the show cops is hope you feel better man


----------



## sourdieselismyonlyfriend (Jan 29, 2010)

check me out, im an underground hiphop artist bringin that real perspective flow to the table ya dig. check me out.. www.myspace.com/raycriminal


----------



## Twiztid123 (Jan 29, 2010)

alice in chains- nutshell


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jan 29, 2010)

Not sure if its deep in your book but its a great song
[Youtube]8crIHgjG1_I[/Youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2010)

[youtube]Me4GR2cze_U[/youtube]


----------



## MeMes (Jan 29, 2010)

Dont worry man heres some music felt meaningful to me really good songs but either way i listen to everything 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwNikCItFI8
 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TuEUxuWR0I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFMYeCMK4IY


----------

